# Will it work?



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey guys, 

In the for sale section is a bachmann EZ command system with booster. 

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=80041


Does anyone know if you can use 2 of the commands with 1 booster for a layout? 

For the layout I have now, I would only use one command, but for a future layout, I would want 2 commands.

Thanks guys


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

You can have multiple boosters but only one command station on the same layout.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

I was discussing this with Texas Hi-Railer, 

Could I use one command station for one main line and some industrial area and another command station for another main line and the rest of the industries?

Basically the command would have 1 or 2 main line engines and 4 yard engines. I dont know if it is possible, but each of the commands programmed to run the same engine so it could run of both of the mains and not have a problem. 

Id basically have 2 layouts powered separately, but on one table


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

as you add more locomotives, a single system can't supply enough current for all locomotives. The layout is divided into sections such that each section is expected to have a limited number of operating locomotives.

In order for the locomotives to operate between sections, the polarity of the DCC voltage on each section must be the same as the locomotives crosses the gaps must between sections.

a single command station takes commands from the controllers and generates an alternating waveform that communicates commands using DCC to each decoder on the layout. There can only be one command station and the "signal" from the command station is daisy chained to each booster.

I'm not familiar with the Bachman system. But larger layouts will use many boosters and the all operate with a single command station.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I think you've got your terminology a little mixed.

As the other guys have said, one command station, possibly with a power booster, is all you want or need, unless you're planning to operate two completely independent blocks of track.

Multiple THROTTLES or cabs is what you want to be able to control multiple locomotives at once.

Here's the deal: most starter systems -- those from Digitrax, NCE, and MRC, allow you to add multiple throttles right out of the box, for the incremental cost of the new throttle.

In an amazing example of poor product planning, the Bachmann Dynamis system requires you to add the ProBox upgrade to the basic system before you can add a second throttle. ProBox is a $500 upgrade. And you're still limited to a maximum of 4 throttles, versus the dozens possible with other systems. Basically, this means that to get the same functionality with Dynamis costs about $800, whereas one of the other 3 would cost about $350 for even greater capability. The only advantage Dynamis has is that it is wireless (albeit IR vs the more versatile RC) in all it's configurations.

Because of this, I can not recommend the Dynamis system to anyone who might ever want to consider multiple throttle operation. It's capable enough (though needlessly complicated in some ways) for a single operator, but if you want multiple operators and / or throttles, get a different system.

Because of this limitation, we sold my son's Dynamis system in favor of an MRC Prodigy Express2. If anyone is interested in a standalone Dynamis handset, let me know (it won't move on eBay, probably because most people already know what I found out the hard way).


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Aminnich said:


> I was discussing this with Texas Hi-Railer,
> 
> Could I use one command station for one main line and some industrial area and another command station for another main line and the rest of the industries?
> 
> ...


No you cannot connect two control systems together,
even the same brand.

You can, however, have one or more sub controllers
that can feed one or more boosters. The main controller
must always be the source of the digital commands or
those of a sub controller.

You can power two layouts with the same DCC system.
with the main controller and one or more sub controllers.

Don


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

thanks for clearing that up for me. 

another question;

how big is a layout when a booster should be highly considered? 

I got the EZ command for my first layout to try DCC for the first time, knowing that it did not have all the bells and whistles of some of the other systems out there. I also wanted it to be wireless, but that is for the next layout (new DCC system)


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

Aminnich said:


> how big is a layout when a booster should be highly considered?


it's the number of locomotives operating, not the size of layout.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

So the EZ command can do 9 DCC engines and 1 DC engine, lets say I use all of those, is a booster needed?

I will probably never actually use all 10 engines at once on this layout, it isnt big enough, but for future reference.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Aminnich said:


> So the EZ command can do 9 DCC engines and 1 DC engine, lets say I use all of those, is a booster needed?
> 
> I will probably never actually use all 10 engines at once on this layout, it isnt big enough, but for future reference.


A good rule of thumb is 0.5 amps per loco that is actually running. So probably 2-3 simultaneously is all you would get from a 1 amp system.

The real limitation with this system, though, is that it can only have 9 DCC locos programmed into it at once. The full featured systems will let you store more than that in the recall stack, but you can basically call up any loco with a known address, even one that someone else brings to your layout. You just can't have two locos with the same address.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Which DCC system would anyone recommend without breaking the bank, but be able to upgrade in the future?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I have 9 DCC locomotives on my 1 amp Bachmann EZ command layout. Of those, there are 3 two loco consists.
I regularly run 2 of those consists at the same
time with occasional added use of a single switcher.

Keep in mind also, that the slower you run your
locos the less amp draw. So running at the
typical layout speed you'll find the amp draw
of locos made in the recent decades pulling
only a fraction of an amp. 

The power supply of any of the current DCC systems
will be sufficient for running 4 or 5 locos at the
same time. When you start adding sound though,
the need will come for a booster. While some
claim to be compatible between makes, it is
best to use brand mates.

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

IMHO the NCE PowerCab start set is a great little system, very easy to programme and operate with one hand. Its also a bit of a bargain. You can read a very balanced report on all the systems here: http://www.dccconcepts.com/index_files/DCCbrandecisions.htm who happen to sell most of them


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

The NCE PowerCab was the original system I was looking at, then found the EZ command. 

I will probably be getting than as an upgrade, but I dont know what Id want to get, yet.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

Aminnich said:


> The NCE PowerCab was the original system I was looking at, then found the EZ command.


Don't know if you know this and it's been brought up on other threads.

The PowerCab is a handheld throttle that is both a throttle (a cab) and a command station. When it's plugged into a special jack (a PowerCab Panel (PCP) instead of a UTP panel) it provides track power in addition to receiving power from the panel and providing a command station end-point allowing other cabs to be used.

In other words, a 2nd cab can be added and additional UTP panels. Additional panels would allow additional cabs to be unplugged to follow a train around a larger layout. However, the PowerCab can't be unplugged because it is the command station providing power to the track.

But when the time comes and you want to expand, an NCE Smartbooster can be added. It not only provide more power (5A) but also is a command station allowing the PowerCab handheld to now be used like any other cab, it can be unplugged to follow a train around the layout. And yes, additional boosters can be added to the Smartbooster.

So, NCE provides a nice system that serves well on small layouts and can be expanded to very large layouts and nothing becomes obsolete. Additional NCE cabs start at $80.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

I eventually wanted to get a Digitrax system, 

How are they, are they worth the initial cost, what are the pros and cons?

All this talk now about DCC systems are all futuristically speaking, none of this is happening any time soon.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Digitrax have many options available.I suggest you visit their website and study carefully all the different features of the systems to get what will suit you best.

If you want a full featured set,go for a system with a DCS prefix command station (DCS-100 or 200).You can have a cheaper set with a DB-150 booster as a command station,but I understand it's missing some programming features.

Then you have the regular or Duplex versions...the Chevrolet/Cadillac choice.Read carefully before you select.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I started DCC in the late 80's and bought a Digitrax DB150. It is still my command station, but the throttle has changed the DT300 to a DT400 that then I had upgraded to a DT402D. The upgrade ability and access to a variety of DCC products have kept me in the Digitrax camp. Adding a PR3 and computer with DecoderPro installed makes programming decoders a dream. Digitrax is a little more complicated to understand and that may be the characteristic that would justify the PowerCab. Tough choice, but you can't really go wrong no matter which way you decide. If I were starting now, it would be a difficult choice between a PowerCab(NCE) or a Zepher(Digitrax). By the way the DB150/DT300 and the DT400 throttle were all bought used!


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Digitrax has the most complete line of compatible hardware and is more versatile with highly advanced DCC layouts but is not best for the technically challenged. NCE would be a better choice for ease of use on most common layouts in use. Nowadays, Digitrax and NCE seem to be the majority choice for USA users on all but the simplest DCC systems.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

"without breaking the bank" is getting tougher and tougher in this hobby. About 2
years ago I bought digitrax. I just had heard more about digitrax then. I hear nothing
but good things with NCE. I have 0 experience with NCE so I can't compare. I hear
digitrax is not as user friendly. I don't know any better. I am not a tech savy guy.
I have had no trouble understanding the digitrax system. I do keep the manual close.
Its all in there and not hard to understand. I didn't even have a smart phone till
4 months ago. I went radio duplex so don't have to plug in anywhere. I have one
complaint with digitrax, Its that stupid wire that sticks out of the throttle with the
wireless stuff. A more normal antennae would have been better.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm an MRC guy. Their systems are full featured, expandable, and usually available for great prices. And in my opinion, much more user friendly.


----------

